# Dana White: Brock may never fight again



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

UFC's Dana White: Brock Lesnar Might "Never Fight Again."

In an interview published Monday, UFC President Dana White told TMZ about Fighters.com’s second-ranked heavyweight and UFC champion Brock Lesnar’s (4-1) medical condition, saying “*There’s a possibility Lesnar will never fight again.*”

White repeated his previous statements about Lesnar collapsing in Canada while recovering from mononucleosis and added, “[Lesnar] is very, very sick with an intestinal disorder that will require major surgery.”

White told TMZ he is trying to get Lesnar transferred to the Mayo Clinic.

Lesnar was scheduled to defend his UFC title from sixth-ranked Shane Carwin (9-0). The former All-American collegiate wrestler and WWE professional wrestling entertainer is one of the greatest athletes to enter MMA’s heavyweight division during the sport’s 16-year history and has the potential to evolve into one of the greatest fighters in MMA.

http://www.fighters.com/11/16/ufcs-dana-white-brock-lesnar-might-never-fight-again


----------



## Keanman (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like it could be chrones or colitis. Probably the latter if he requires major surgery.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Shit, this is sounding really serious now.

Hope he gets better soon. For him to retire from MMA right now would be unthinkable.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Man, was never a big fan but I wouldn't wish that on anybody. Sounds like if Brock ever makes a return it might be in a long time and in worse condition than we remember him.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Man. Bad news. Sad for him. So many unanswered questions for us.
Hope it doesn't happen


----------



## Keanman (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, if it does turn out to be a major case of colitis, he will be out for at least a year if not 2. I had a couple of friend go through this and it just about wrecked their lives. They remove a large portion of the colon and the rectum lining leaving you with a ostomy bag for a long long time.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a buddy that had colitis...bad shit. It's been about 4 years since then and he's still not the same...


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Was never a huge fan of Lesnar but there is no denying that he is a beast. I really hope he can recover from whatever is ailing him. Would really suck to see him have to retire knowing that he has been steadily improving with each fight.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Terrible news for everyone. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Oops posted the same stuff in the other thread.

Yeah it sucks. Best of luck to him!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

6toes said:


> Man, was never a big fan but I wouldn't wish that on anybody. Sounds like if Brock ever makes a return it might be in a long time and in worse condition than we remember him.


This. Jesus, this guy and his wife just had a kid not even a year ago.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

He's ducking Fedor.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Carwin vs Cain for Title..


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, really don't like the guy at all, in or out of the ring, but damn...thats so seriously bad shit.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess Fedor is succeeding in destroying Brock telepathically.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

This is the perfect time for fedor... Come over to the UFC, for a quick UFC interim title fight smoke either cain or carwin then walk away with the UFC belt, middle finger raised high and pants at his knees as he struts away.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

It's because Dana made him drink that Bud Light. I don't like Lesnar, but I hope that he recovers as well as possible.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Gosh.....cant imagine all the what if's and he should have foughts, or the he would have beatens....

I hope for his well being that he does get better....


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

Millions of people will never see the dryhump/hammerfist routine again.
What a loss.

He'll come back after Dana hypes it a bit more.


----------



## poundedout45 (Sep 22, 2009)

Get better Brock. I don't think this is to hype up a fight either. Dana wouldn't joke about this.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

D.P. said:


> He's ducking Fedor.


I would too he's pretty ugly.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> He's ducking Fedor.


Exactly. Barnett did the same at summer, Cro Cop when he won PRIDE GP and now Lesnar. Yeah, that's probably it


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

If its really that serious, I really don't see Brock fighting again. He still needs to get the surgery done, then recover, and after that train all over again. Its way too much. Can he come back? Maybe, but not for many years.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Where is the kid that was upset that he bought a ticket to see Lesnar v. Carwin, Lesnar dropped out, but he was seen at the Vikings game?


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

MMARocks said:


> Millions of people will never see the dryhump/hammerfist routine again.
> What a loss.
> 
> He'll come back after Dana hypes it a bit more.


Real classy.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Where is the kid that was upset that he bought a ticket to see Lesnar v. Carwin, Lesnar dropped out, but he was seen at the Vikings game?


You know, I was thinking the exact same thing. In fact, I gave him the riot act saying that he was out of line and we probably knew very little of what was actually going on.

I'd like for that poster to come back and say he was wrong. Chances are he won't, but it would be nice to see.

Fierce competitors don't fake being sick to miss fights. Period.

Everyone in the UFC is a warrior, and each of them deserve respect when it comes to their health... whether that be structural (injury) or internal (disease and sickness).


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Where is the kid that was upset that he bought a ticket to see Lesnar v. Carwin, Lesnar dropped out, but he was seen at the Vikings game?


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/65053-frank-mir-i-can-see-brock-lesnar-being-little-bit-nervous-2.html

Poster is thunder1 I believe.


----------



## mikediamond (Dec 31, 2006)

MMARocks said:


> Millions of people will never see the dryhump/hammerfist routine again.
> What a loss.
> 
> He'll come back after Dana hypes it a bit more.


Wow. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Keanman said:


> Sounds like it could be chrones or colitis. Probably the latter if he requires major surgery.


It could be anything from heart surgery to a blocked (or twisted) intestine. Far too many options for any speculation to be valid without more info.

That being said, I'll bet it's something intestinal. That's INTESTINAL, because the cardiologist wouldn't pay him anything.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

dav35 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/65053-frank-mir-i-can-see-brock-lesnar-being-little-bit-nervous-2.html
> 
> Poster is thunder1 I believe.


I'm glad you laid into him.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Keanman said:


> Sounds like it could be chrones or colitis. Probably the latter if he requires major surgery.


It's "Chrohn's"- however that nor colitis are life threatening/ career ending. Mike McCready of Pearl Jam has had Chrohns for the better part of his adult life.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Zenhalo said:


> It's "Chrohn's"- however that nor colitis are life threatening/ career ending. Mike McCready of Pearl Jam has had Chrohns for the better part of his adult life.


A friend of mine was diagnosed with Crohns and had to have part of his intestine removed and one of those bags put in.

Guy was an aspiring pro soccer player but looks like a zombie now, got dropped from his team cause he was too weak and everything. He is a plumber now so yeah I'd say it could be career threatening.

Crohns or not, hope everything goes okay for him and he gets back soon.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i know its serious, but i'm waiting for something official, to know what to think.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

the guys sure is a ******* douche-bag but either way, best of luck to him. gotta b something bad


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

dav35 said:


> Real classy.



Why don't you consider giving it some time, wait for some more news and see how things really turn out...


----------



## mikediamond (Dec 31, 2006)

MMARocks said:


> Why don't you consider giving it some time, wait for some more news and see how things really turn out...


Cool post bro.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

mikediamond said:


> Cool post bro.


Yours as well.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I still want to know what's going to happen with Carwin....

(follow the link on my sig and vote!!)


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, i rescind my suspicions. I hope the dude get's better!


----------



## DangerDanger (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks to danas haterade on fedor karma is biting him in the ass.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Giant loss for MMA, best wishes to Brock and his family.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

*POOP bag connected to stomach*

WOW... can you guys just imagine brock lesnar with a Poop bag stuck on his stomach? His anus will literally be re-routed up to his stomach and he will be pooping from his stomach into a bag. Even if the surgery is successful and he can go back into training. How would he roll on the mat with a crap back attack to his stomach? Man, that's gotta suck if it has to come down to that.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh for christ sake! I could care less about Brock Lesner.

Yeah, it really genuinely sucks what happened and I hope its not as bad as everyone's fearing. No one should have to go through that but you know what, **** it. 

He's a douchebag and a crappy fighter anyway. If he wasn't nine thousand pounds, he'd get wrecked in every fight. He's a one-dimensional monolith who shouldn't even have enough limelight to have everyone hoping for him.

Addendum:I appologize if this appears ill-concieved or ill-tempered. I've had a bad fuckin' headache all day and seeing the Brock Lesner nut-hugging is getting on my shattered nerves. He really doesn't deserve the medical issues and hopefully he will get better and things will work out for him.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Oh for christ sake! I could care less about Brock Lesner.
> 
> Yeah, it really genuinely sucks what happened and I hope its not as bad as everyone's fearing. No one should have to go through that but you know what, **** it.
> 
> ...


Touche on the last part of your post.

However, calling him a crappy fighter is a bit bogus. Besides, most UFC fighters are good at one thing and mediocre at most other things at best. I'm sure nobody thinks he's the best fighter, but he's a fantastic athlete and has loads of potential.

I'd say it's pretty impressive that he's achieved as much as he has in such a short period of time.

I agree, he hasn't exactly made himself out to be a hero, but you don't have to like the person. I like the fighter, and look forward to seeing him enter the octagon again in the future.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

dav35 said:


> Touche on the last part of your post.
> 
> However, calling him a crappy fighter is a bit bogus. Besides, most UFC fighters are good at one thing and mediocre at most other things at best. I'm sure nobody thinks he's the best fighter, but he's a fantastic athlete and has loads of potential.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the case with most MMA fighters that they only specialize in one thing, but I still think it's fair to call Lesnar one dimensional whereas most other fighters are at least mediocre in other things.

Anyways, my mother taught me that if I can't say anything nice about a person, I shouldn't say anything at all. I think more here should take my tone with it. I agree with some of you guys who are saying what you're saying, but it's the type of thing you don't say in public or around other people who don't feel the same way exactly.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Oh for christ sake! I could care less about Brock Lesner.
> 
> Yeah, it really genuinely sucks what happened and I hope its not as bad as everyone's fearing. No one should have to go through that but you know what, **** it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being man enough to admit that you're a little cranky. It'd be nice if a few other posters in this thread could do the same.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I, too, will wait for something a little more definitive. I have every belief that Brock is indeed very ill, but his camp tells us that it's not at all career threatening, while Dana is telling us that it may well be life threatening. Kind of going in two different directions on this one, lol.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

MMARocks said:


> Why don't you consider giving it some time, wait for some more news and see how things really turn out...


Troll-erific. Keep on trucking buddy.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope Brock gets his health in order. If he never fights again that will suck but far more for him than for fans of the sport.

I was always a Brock basher, but the guy does seem pretty cool, and he stays with what he's good at.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Oh for christ sake! I could care less about Brock Lesner.
> 
> Yeah, it really genuinely sucks what happened and I hope its not as bad as everyone's fearing. No one should have to go through that but you know what, **** it.
> 
> ...


This is not nuthugging. This is genuine concern for another human being. Whether you like him or not should not play any effect into whether you wish him well. I'm not a fan either, but I not only want him to get better, I want him to fight again.
It's called empathy, grow up a bit, and give it a shot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BrianRClover said:


> This is not nuthugging. This is genuine concern for another human being. Whether you like him or not should not play any effect into whether you wish him well. I'm not a fan either, but I not only want him to get better, I want him to fight again.
> It's called empathy, grow up a bit, and give it a shot.


He did acknowledge that he was having an off day and felt like shit.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> He did acknowledge that he was having an off day and felt like shit.


Men have PMS too. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Seriously.

I recommend a little chocolate and a lot of hard liquor.

Nobody wishes this type of thing on anybody, regardless of how they feel about Brock. Let's be clear on that point.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I recommend a little chocolate and a lot of hard liquor.
> 
> Nobody wishes this type of thing on anybody, regardless of how they feel about Brock. Let's be clear on that point.


Yeah really, I'm Lesnar's #1 irrational hater and even I feel bad for his situation. Just think about his newborn child and the trauma that he'd go through if Lesnar doesn't recover completely.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> He did acknowledge that he was having an off day and felt like shit.


That last paragraph was like Ricky Bobby saying, "Mr. Dennit, with all due respect," before saying, "I had no idea that you had an experimental surgery to have your balls removed."



swpthleg said:


> Nobody wishes this type of thing on anybody, regardless of how they feel about Brock. Let's be clear on that point.


Not to be contrary, but based on some of the posts in the various threads, I'm not so clear on that point.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah really, *I'm Lesnar's #1 irrational hater* and even I feel bad for his situation. Just think about his newborn child and the trauma that he'd go through if Lesnar doesn't recover completely.


Clearly... in fact, let's review your past post regarding brock dropping out of his fight against carwin...

"In the Randleman vs Fedor fight, Fedor had a flu for 2 weeks before and Randleman's parent (can't remember which one) had just died.

Man up you POS Lesnar, you think Carwin is a joke so why do you have to be "100%"?"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> That last paragraph was like Ricky Bobby saying, "Mr. Dennit, with all due respect," before saying, "I had no idea that you had an experimental surgery to have your balls removed."
> 
> Not to be contrary, but based on some of the posts in the various threads, I'm not so clear on that point.


I said that in an attempt to establish and sustain clarity. 

You are entitled to be contrary, and to express your opinion on comments made earlier in this thread, since you are doing so in a civil manner.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

This is really bad news, Whilst a few of you shit me to tears with your Brock love, I really started to enjoy his interviews and was glad to see that he showed great respect for Randy. 

Very sad news for MMA as a whole and as others have said, lots of unanswered questions.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to see Brock lose to a fighter, but not to a disease.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me to find out Dana is embellishing a bit, considering what the Lesnar camp is saying. Coming back from potentially fatal circumstances to fight and or re-claim the UFC HW title is compelling as well as profitable.

I like Dana but I still consider him to be a snake-oil salesman.

But as I said before, I hope Brock gets well. It sounds like he's in for a huge change in his life. And while im sure he has the discipline to deal with it, It seems likely it will have a huge impact on his mma career.

If he can't fight any more he could hang with Rogan and Goldberg


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont think he will be the same fighter, and this is coming from a brock fan. he will lose a lot of weight/muscle over this span and it will take time before he gets back into the shape he left his last fight in.

wish all the best for him.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

The more I read on this the more I wonder how the hell does one contract such serious disease when they are in the best shape of their life? I hope he gets better, but the way this sounds he'll never be at the caliber he once was, and if he does make a full recovery how long will he be out of the sport and how long will they hold a title shot for him. Will he even still be relevant at that point? IF he has to shit in a bag it's obvious he'll never be an athlete again.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

most illnesses are stress induced. He was probably stressed about the title defense added with a low vegetable high protein diet and intense physical exercise, that's pretty much a recipe for getting super sick. Who knows, brock may eat tons of vegetables but by how sick he is it seems unlikely.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where Brocks property is in Canada? A friend of mine told me that his brother knows Lesnar and goes hunting with him and his brother in southern Manitoba.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Troll-erific. Keep on trucking buddy.


Less than 24 hrs later and he's not as bad as previously reported. Keep believing everything you read on the intarweb smart guy.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

MMARocks said:


> Less than 24 hrs later and he's not as bad as previously reported. Keep believing everything you read on the intarweb smart guy.


As with anything, expect the worst, hope for the best. Had you done this simple thing, you wouldn't have come off looking like a jerk. 

Then again, your posts seem to further the notion that you are just that. 

You take the position of "Well, all we know are rumors, so I can be an ass about someone potentially in a serious condition, because, well, it's just rumors." Then, you justify your actions by saying "Well, I can rely on rumors that say he is ok." 

Either the rumors should be relied on, or they shouldn't be, in total. You cannot pick and choose which ones you want to believe and hold them as "truth" while ignoring others. And the fact you would go out of your way to say something about someone who is potentially very ill BEFORE any rumors you could use to justify your actions shows your character. 

Simply put: You're an ass, and I'm not going to even bother responding to you anymore. Grow up, keyboard warrior.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

> WCCO-TV, the Minneapolis CBS affiliate, reported the condition from which Lesnar is suffering is a severe case of diverticulitis, a common digestive disease often found in the large intestine. Diverticulitis develops from diverticulosis, which involves the formation of pouches (diverticula) on the outside of the colon. Diverticulitis results if one of the pouches becomes inflamed.


http://www.leaderpost.com/entertain...ion+intestinal+tract+White/2230203/story.html

If it's true it very well could be steroid related...

http://www.nzma.org.nz/journal/116-1183/631/

Just saying *Puts up flame shield*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> http://www.leaderpost.com/entertain...ion+intestinal+tract+White/2230203/story.html
> 
> If it's true it very well could be steroid related...
> 
> ...


Ooooh the plot thickens!

Never liked Brock, but wish him a speedy recovery and hope to see him defending his belt asap.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I step away from this thread overnight and look what happens.

Damn.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Who knows, brock may eat tons of vegetables.


He doesnt.


On a behind the scenes segment before his fight with Randy, they showed him and his family out to eat and he stressed how he needs the utmost "calories." They showed a waitress bringing him a huge steakburger with a fistful of fries...not a salad in sight.

This is part of why vegetables are important in ones diet. Everyone ridicules Mac Danzig and Jake Shields for their vegan/veggie diet....but the reality is too much meat and milk will mess up your system in the long run, and you will leave your immune system open to the most disgusting infections/disorders. Even Randy himself said he is eating more curry-flavored food and staying away from dairy and starches.


Boost your system...because rolling around on a mat with the blood, muscus, and fluid (use your imagination) of other men on a constant basis will sure test your physical limits.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> It's "Chrohn's"- however that nor colitis are life threatening/ career ending. Mike McCready of Pearl Jam has had Chrohns for the better part of his adult life.


Id have to say you're very wrong with this assumption, my wife has treated people with both and recovery is slow and wile most dont die from colitis or chrohns people definitely do die from complications, perforated bowl infection etc. 

Will it kill him? probably not. Could it end his career? Absolutely.

If he needs surgery, depending on how bad it is and other factors I dont think we see brock fight for at least a year best case scenario.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Ooooh the plot thickens!
> 
> Never liked Brock, but wish him a speedy recovery and hope to see him defending his belt asap.


What plot? :confused02:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Read my post on the last page... that plot!


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sekou said:


> He doesnt.
> 
> 
> On a behind the scenes segment before his fight with Randy, they showed him and his family out to eat and he stressed how he needs the utmost "calories." They showed a waitress bringing him a huge steakburger with a fistful of fries...not a salad in sight.
> ...


You are aware that dairy products contain probiotics? Probiotics can help lower cholesterol, prevent colon cancer, lower blood pressure, IMPROVE your immune system, reduce inflammation, and improve mineral absorption.

Meat also contains valuable nutrients for someone in training (helps repair muscle damage and promote growth). Vitamin B12, Protein, and Fat. CLA in turkey is also very good supplement.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

A salad wouldn't have done much good unless it was all made up of cruciferous vegetables; lettuce won't do much.

I don't like vegetables at all, but I eat them on the off chance that they will actually benefit me.

A guy in my MMA class has a fight next weekend. He's 37, about 30 lb overweight and has no idea how to eat to train. He's mr. steak and fries and gigantor amounts of Myoplex, which is more calories than he needs ATM.

I'm praying he doesn't get tooled.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> http://www.leaderpost.com/entertain...ion+intestinal+tract+White/2230203/story.html
> 
> If it's true it very well could be steroid related...
> 
> ...


I have no doubt Lesnar used steroids in the WWE. It is the norm in the pro-wrestling culture.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

That sucks. Looks like the HW division is going to have another interim champion again if/when Brock has to relinquish his belt....

Now Fedor can come to the UFC, it's all clear. I KID-I KID, all praise Feyador, I know, I know.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MMARocks said:


> Less than 24 hrs later and he's not as bad as previously reported. Keep believing everything you read on the intarweb smart guy.


 
LOL....How do you feel today....wiping any egg of your face? Clearly the guy is sick, Sicilian usuallty is pretty accurate with his info.....and in highensight he appears to have been correct.....



Sicilian_Esq said:


> I have no doubt Lesnar used steroids in the WWE. It is the norm in the pro-wrestling culture.


 
I agree, its almost ignorant to not think so, hell Vince was indicted for giving them all juice, sure that was prob before Brock but there is definite a silent "sterioids are okay" policy in the WWE....

They are all on juice....look at John Cena he was on 60 mins and basically admitted he did them...saying there were things in his past he regrets doing.....something to that effect.....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL....How do you feel today....wiping any egg of your face? Clearly the guy is sick, Sicilian usuallty is pretty accurate with his info.....and in highensight he appears to have been correct.....


he spelled "interweb" wrong :confused05:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> he spelled "interweb" wrong :confused05:


LMAO.....:confused05: Probably just in a hurry....


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Wookie said:


> The more I read on this the more I wonder how the hell does one contract such serious disease when they are in the best shape of their life? I hope he gets better, but the way this sounds he'll never be at the caliber he once was, and if he does make a full recovery how long will he be out of the sport and how long will they hold a title shot for him. Will he even still be relevant at that point? IF he has to shit in a bag it's obvious he'll never be an athlete again.


Lots of complications come from things you can always expect them to come from. Sometimes genetics, sometimes something else. In Brock's case, I can easily imagine it's due to substance abuse.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Tomislav III said:


> Lots of complications come from things you can always expect them to come from. Sometimes genetics, sometimes something else. In Brock's case, I can easily imagine it's due to substance abuse.


It could also be just simple hygiene. When I was a wrestler, and we went to lazy schools who didn't mop the mats, invariably, ringworm would pop up on people after a tournament. 

Staph infections, form my understanding [and I am not a medical doctor / health physician] can also manifest from an unclean environment and open wounds. 

One theory in the myriad of theories floating around.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

dav35 said:


> You are aware that dairy products contain probiotics? Probiotics can help lower cholesterol, prevent colon cancer, lower blood pressure, IMPROVE your immune system, reduce inflammation, and improve mineral absorption.
> 
> Meat also contains valuable nutrients for someone in training (helps repair muscle damage and promote growth). Vitamin B12, Protein, and Fat. CLA in turkey is also very good supplement.



My basic point is not to stress a vegan/vegetarian diet....but stress that in America alot of immune system related issues (especially the "common cold") are directly related to a high meat/high dairy/high salt diet

yes...Ive heard the numerous arguements for meat (Im a Nutrition minor ) but the point I stress is that the Western diet of high protien linked to lots of poultry/animal fat and bovine related product ultimately stresses out most peoples respiratory, skeletal, and immune system.



Tomislav III said:


> Lots of complications come from things you can always expect them to come from. Sometimes genetics, sometimes something else. In Brock's case, I can easily imagine it's due to substance abuse.


ohhhh...good one


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

From all the reports I've read today. The situation currently doesn't seem nearly as dire as it did when this thread was started.

Brock should fight again. He will likely be out for 5-9 months.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> http://www.leaderpost.com/entertain...ion+intestinal+tract+White/2230203/story.html
> 
> If it's true it very well could be steroid related...
> 
> ...


Seriously people. Please do some research before coming to conclusions. Anabolic steroids are NOT the same as corticosteroids. Which is what the woman in your link is taking.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

And let research get in the way of a good story? Never!

I actually heard from someone it was linked and that's all I could find before I had to go to class. Too lazy to look for a proper link right now.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> http://www.leaderpost.com/entertain...ion+intestinal+tract+White/2230203/story.html
> 
> If it's true it very well could be steroid related...
> 
> ...


Gotta love the 24 hour news cycle these days.

"White confirmed Monday that Lesnar was suffering from a bacterial infection."

Okay I can buy that.

"WCCO-TV, the Minneapolis CBS affiliate, reported the condition is a severe case of diverticulitis"

And who told WCCO-TV that? The [insert media outlet here] reported line is basically just a license to make shit up.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Edit: nevermind

I can't actually find an legitmate link between anabolic steroids and what lesnar has atm. Was purely speculation as usual. Another rumor bites the dust.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Over training can also make someone more susceptable to illness in general.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Get well soon ..


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

wow.. he will have a ''stomie'' (french for anus on the abdomen) or what


----------



## AmericanArogant (Nov 18, 2009)

*Wake up people*

Everybody you are smarter than this. I love dana white as a businessman. You can only envy the man for what he's done financially for himself, the ufc, and the Vertitta Bros. But only venom comes from the spiders mouth. Everything out of his mouth he profits from, Brock will indeed fight again and I'd bet my house and everything I own on it. He's so savvy noone see's it. . . . . HE'S SELLING HIS FIGHTER PEOPLE!. Brock is terribly ill and i hope he recovers fast, BUT, he will recover to 100% and at least attempt to defend his title and continue to fight thereforth. When this happens all of the UFC noobs will bow down 3 times daily to the east for brock on how great he is. Brock's camp has already denied how serious Dana's reports were, wake up people, i love dana for his work, but sad people do drink from his cup. . . .


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Over training can also make someone more susceptable to illness in general.


Agreed. If your body is constantly fatigued it will be unable to fight off disease.


----------

